# Eupharmaceuticals.com



## Mr.Gainz (Sep 18, 2016)

Hey guys, 
it's been a little while, but I'm back today to hear about peoples thoughts on eupharmaceuticals.com I understand it's an online source, I'm just wondering if anyone has done anything through them? Feedback would be much appreciated!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 18, 2016)

I used their test and got Zika


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 18, 2016)

They make an excellent eggs benedict


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Sep 19, 2016)

Are you serious? You caught zika? A disease 
transmitted by mosquitos.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 19, 2016)

Mr.Gainz said:


> Are you serious? You caught zika? A disease
> transmitted by mosquitos.



Yes.  My head shrank n errything


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 19, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I used their test and got Zika



Thought it was zitka????? But, then again I'm herm and youre Pillar which usually means I'm wrong.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 19, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes.  My head shrank n errything



Hahaha, you're killin' me smalls!


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm pretty confused by you POB. Just looking for a review


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 19, 2016)

I got nothin'...nothin' a'tall...


----------



## automatondan (Sep 19, 2016)

Mr.Gainz said:


> I'm pretty confused by you POB. Just looking for a review



Zikka is no joke bro! Do you wanna be messing with that?


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 19, 2016)

POB knows what he is talking about.  His word is better than gospel.  How dare you doubt the great POB.

Zika is nothing to mess around with....but even worse POB told me he got herpes from another guy, I didn't believe him, now we all have herpes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 19, 2016)

Just took this selfie


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 20, 2016)

Poor bastard won't even make to the bottom of the peanut butter jar......


----------



## automatondan (Sep 20, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> POB knows what he is talking about.  His word is better than gospel.  How dare you doubt the great POB.
> 
> Zika is nothing to mess around with....but even worse POB told me he got herpes from another guy, I didn't believe him, now we all have herpes.



Haha I was wondering who patient zero was.....


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Sep 20, 2016)

Just seemed like sarcasm because it's got to be hard to get zika from test. I'm not doubeing POB just making sure he's being serious


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 20, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> POB knows what he is talking about.  His word is better than gospel.  How dare you doubt the great POB.
> 
> Zika is nothing to mess around with....but even worse POB told me he got herpes from another guy, I didn't believe him, now we all have herpes.



Hahahah ah man you got me laughing now everyone in downtown Seattle is looking at me funny


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 20, 2016)

Mr.Gainz said:


> I'm pretty confused by you POB. Just looking for a review



He's Sarcastic,  Alot of us are,
Should have seen me at the strip club sun. Night.
Just gotta learn to read between the lines and remember to laugh


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 20, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just took this selfie



You can tell it's not really POB because the picture is not of a ginger. Definitely not legit.


----------



## benning78 (Oct 3, 2016)

Jokers.Zika makes you funny....


----------

